

Microsoft's TellMe vs. Apple's Siri - dylangs1030
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/11/26/the-difference-between-microsofts-tellme-and-apples-siri-is-an-ability-to-deliver/

======
wavephorm
Nothing more clearly demonstrates the widening gap between Apple and "the
rest". I think we're entering into a new era where one company dominates the
tech world not by ruthless business acumen, but by superb consumer products
that work.

